# Locusts



## infinity (Aug 25, 2005)

Does anyone have a care-sheet or advice on maintaining and/ or breeding locusts? I guess they'd be pretty much the same as crickets but I just wantedto make sure  

When i've got a successful colony, feel free to buy some off me...


----------



## Ian (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.easyinsects.co.uk/livefood/locusts/

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks  doesn't really say how to easily sex them but it's a start


----------

